# Jelly & Jam from Wild Plums



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Wanting to make plum jam and / or jelly next week after I harvest the plums.

Do I HAVE to cut the pit out of the plums before cooking them? They are such small plums & the pits are a pain to get out.

I was hoping that I could just cook them until squishy enough for me to use my hands to squish the pulp out, then discard the pits, cook again & return to the jam / jelly making process.

Thanks!


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

I cook the whole plums, and after they come to a simmer, I use a potato masher to break the skins and loosen the pulp from the pits.

Then dump the cooked plums into a collander with fairly large holes and use a pastry spatula to work the pulp through the collander.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you make jelly or jam from them? Or both?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Jelly.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

they make the best jelly, ever. I simmer the whole fruit till they are tender, then smash them with the potato smasher. I put a piece of muslin over a big pot and pour the plums in and let it strain. The juice make a beautifull clear jelly.
P.J.


----------

